# battery life



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

I have had a Samsung Galaxy Avant for the last month or so and when driving I leave it plugged in all the time as there are 2 big aps, Uber and Googlemaps, running not to mention the screen being on all the time when I'm on line. However, when I charge it to 100% when I'm not working and it's in idle mode, it will discharge 50% overnight without any appreciable use. Is this on line heavy usage destroying my battery? I've been thinking of getting one just for personal use and keep the one I use for work permanently plugged in. Anyone having similar problems?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Keeping it plugged in all the time shortens battery life. It's best to let it completely drain and recharge...run this through a few cycles and see if battery life improves. Either that or some app is running in the background constantly.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

That used to be true, but the newer batteries don't require them to be drained before recharging. Are you leaving your GPS or Bluetooth on? That will drain your battery quickly. Also, check to see what apps are running. You might have something going in the background that you're not aware of.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Keeping it plugged in all the time shortens battery life. It's best to let it completely drain and recharge...run this through a few cycles and see if battery life improves. Either that or some app is running in the background constantly.


If you are using Uber for several hours it is dangerous to let the power level go below 50%, if you are using the aps and trying to charge the battery at the same time it takes several hours to bring it back to 100%. I have checked in settings and there is nothing running in the background, the screen is the user of most of the power at appx 21%
and when turned off or on standby that should not be a factor. I have the screen set to dim at 15 seconds, which sometimes is a pain, and am in power reducing mode and 50% dim on the screen itself. I had a similar problem with Uber's iPhone and the techie I spoke with told me they were a POS phone to begin with and using my Android, up to now, has been just fine. I am letting the battery drain now and will recharge and see if it's "memory" improves.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Not sure how old your phone is, but sometimes you just need a new battery. Replaced hubby's a few months ago.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

While it's tempting to leave the Location (GPS ?) on all the time for convenience sake, I now turn it off, along with Blutooth, and reconnect when I need it.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Not sure how old your phone is, but sometimes you just need a new battery. Replaced hubby's a few months ago.


It's still under warranty so I may ask for a replacement.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

GPS and Bluetooth shouldn't take up too many resources. This is besides the point but I did notice there's more of a drain from the Uber app since it relays traffic info from Google Maps. Guess it just helps to get a Galaxy Note series with the stronger batteries.


----------



## UberChuckTheDJ (Nov 18, 2015)

my Uber ap seems to drain the battery while I am not useing it. I don't drive all that often and am wondering how I can completely turn off the ap if I know I am not driving for days? I have a Samsum Galaxy S3


----------

